# New Scope



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just mounted a new VX 3i 4.5-14x40mm, 30mm tube, side focus, CDS, Wind plex on my M-48 in 28 Nosler.

In my opinion, this might be the best overall big game hunting scope considering:

Price
Size
Weight
Optics
Ruggedness
Warranty
Simplicity
Function
Aesthetics
Eye relief

I realize that there are better scopes for specific use.....I have dozens of them. But I think this might be the best overall set-up for shots typically taken at big wild ungulates. Care to opine?

Now that this beautiful piece of optical genius sits proudly on my rifle, I only need to wait for the custom turret knob to arrive and it will be all ready for some practice and a nice vacation to Alaska this fall.--------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:

Wow


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just mounted a new VX 3i 4.5-14x40mm, 30mm tube, side focus, CDS, Wind plex on my M-48 in 28 Nosler.
> 
> In my opinion, this might be the best overall big game hunting scope considering:
> 
> ...


I don't understand a thing he said so he must be really smart!!!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

watching....

I _need_ a scope for my Kimber Mnt Ascent 6.5 cm. Was thinking of the Swaro Z5 3.5x18x44, but this could be a good fit as well, at half the price.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> I don't understand a thing he said so he must be really smart!!!!


Nope, just plagiarized the stuff from the pamphlet that I got from the guy at Cabelas.:smile:------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

....as an aside, I was really impressed with the new Burris Veracity. Too big and heavy for my 28 but seemed like a great scope for the price. 

I can see one of those in my future.-----SS


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a VX3 3.5-10 that I used in Kodiak this year. I think it's a great scope for the money. Mine has the B&C reticle, which so far has been pretty good. I don't have any complaints about the scope. Eye relief is great, but I can't really make a good comparison though since I had a 50+ year old Weaver 3x on it before.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just mounted a new VX 3i 4.5-14x40mm, 30mm tube, side focus, CDS, Wind plex on my M-48 in 28 Nosler.
> 
> In my opinion, this might be the best overall big game hunting scope considering:
> 
> ...





LostLouisianian said:


> I don't understand a thing he said so he must be really smart!!!!


He's just speaking Leupold :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good to know. After the debacle with the scope on my .300 on my birthday on a high 370's bull (nope, not bitter---but it does still sting a little!) I need to replace it and this scope is on my short list. But, anybody have experience with using a high set mount to still be able to use an iron sight set up underneath the scope if possible?


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I need 2 things from you. 1 a pic of the setup and 2 does the scope track?

I have had trouble with leup. tracking so have since went to NF.

I would love to hear more tho. I may be pulling the trigger on a nxs 3.5-15x50 for the 
264wm that I can't shoot 1/2 moa with. After hiking with the 15# edge I have decided to make this a packing 1000 yard rig for wilderness only areas lol.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bob, I will send you a private message so as not to become 'suspect'. I have a half dozen CDS all VX3, and two Mark AR's that all track well with the CDS turret. I also have a couple Mark 4's that have given me no problems. That being said, I do know that Leupold has recently made some improvements to their turret tracking systems......perhaps in response to problems such as you experienced? 

The CDS system with zero stop on the new VX 6 is really nice.......I couldn't justify the cost for my application.--------SS

I'll shoot a box test when I get home and share the results.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fine, but what about for domestic large ungulates?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Fine, but what about for domestic large ungulates?


I always used a Marlin lever action .22 with open sights for those.-----SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That info is all way above my head..........:shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Good to know. After the debacle with the scope on my .300 on my birthday on a high 370's bull (nope, not bitter---but it does still sting a little!) I need to replace it and this scope is on my short list. But, anybody have experience with using a high set mount to still be able to use an iron sight set up underneath the scope if possible?


I just have the quick release levers on my Leupold's in case I had trouble but have not had a problem yet, (knock on wood). Just pop the scope off and the open sites are there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Fine, but what about for domestic large ungulates?


You shoot cows and horses??? :shock::shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> That info is all way above my head..........:shock:


You'll be fine.

.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just mounted a new VX 3i 4.5-14x40mm, 30mm tube, side focus, CDS, Wind plex on my M-48 in 28 Nosler.
> 
> In my opinion, this might be the best overall big game hunting scope considering:
> 
> ...


Truth be told... your shots will likely be under 200yds. ;-)

Although for a Coues hunt, THAT will be one great combo!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Although for a Coues hunt, THAT will be one great combo!


I had a 4.5x14x40 Leupold on my rifle for my coues hunt this last December, and if I do go back I may just put my 6.5x20 onto the rifle.

I found that when you are shooting at a animal the size of a large dog at very long ranges that every ounce of magnification helps.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ive been very impressed with the vortex razor LH 3-15. I dare say the glass is well better than the vx3. the hsr-4 turret is awesome. great eye releif. capped turrets, so its nice in the woods. good low end for close shots and enough high end power to reach out and touch something. price is great (they can be had for around $700) and weighing in at right at 16oz, you cant ask for much more. been a great combo with my kimber mountain ascent to keep the whole set up under 7lbs. just my 2 cents.


----------

